

G.fast: Moving Copper Access into the Gigabit Era - rschmitty
http://www.huawei.com/ilink/us/solutions/broader-smarter/morematerial-b/HW_278065#.UrHgo-K0SP9

======
suprjami
It's worth noting, all the research here has been done on the UK's thick gauge
copper, not the thin gauge copper used in other places like Australia. It's
mostly been simulations or lab work brand new wire, not the half-rusted stuff
in the ground currently. Speed also drops dramatically after 100m. The
technology seems promising but it needs FttN backing it to achieve its true
potential. G.fast is a way to deliver gigabit to multi tenancy dwellings like
apartment buildings, it's not a DSL replacement.

